# We had a little get together the other day



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

On Sunday - a couple of us got together at JRs in NJ - we smoked a couple of good cigars - some that I remember

Dunhill Atados
Monte - dunhill selection #2
Monte - dunhill selection #4
Diplomatica #7
ERDM Lonsdale - 84
Punch Ninfa - 70s
Quintero - 70s
PArtagas Habaneros - 60s

Raisin, Germantown Rob and Dan - thank you all for such a great time - 
Please go ahead and add to list of cigars - I am sure that I forgot about some of them 

I do have to say - it was a difficult trip home - I made two wrong turns on the way home just from thinking about everything that we smoked that night -:chk


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow you guys know how to herf.. Sounds very nice :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

joed said:


> On Sunday - a couple of us got together at JRs in NJ - we smoked a couple of good cigars - some that I remember
> 
> Dunhill Atados
> Monte - dunhill selection #2
> ...


Quite the lineup, Joe. Wish I could have herfed with you.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice lineup!

I had the pleasure of smoking a Dip 7 before and really enjoyed it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds like some great smokes with some great guys, Joe....wish I could have been there.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sounds nice Joe. Excellent excuse BTW for the forgetfulness.

Regards,
Fellow old Fart.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I would have ended up in Connecticut if smoked all those cigars. An epic lineup Joe.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

nice lineup!
:tu

never been to jr's, have to plan a trip up there.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

You fellers don't mess around when it comes to herfing. Sounds like a great time Joe.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

That's a helluva lineup! :tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Very nice, Joe!
The company sounded better!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

vicvitola said:


> Nice lineup!


Excellent cigars, everyone of them, but then there is always a surprise cigar! Rob lit up an 05 Monty 4 that ran right with the two Dunhill selections, absolutely amazing...


----------

